
Frequent, Intense Mature and Suggestive Themes - aaronbrethorst
http://www.marco.org/2012/03/03/frequent-intense-mature-suggestive-themes
======
VengefulCynic
Uneven enforcement and a lack of transparency are (to my mind) the two leading
causes of a perception of unfairness. If Apple is going to continue with a
relatively low level of transparency (which seems to be almost a given,
considering its corporate culture to date), it is even more beholden than most
to try to stamp out uneven enforcement.

~~~
bjxrn
While the lack of transparency is a leading cause to the perception of
unfairness, I'd say the uneven enforcement is actually unfair.

As long as you can submit apps and not be able to fairly accurately predict
how it will be rated it won't just be seemingly unfair, it will be unfair.

~~~
homosaur
Every rating system is like this. Censorship is arbitrary. Check out the MPAA
giving an R to Bully, a documentary about high school bullying targeted at
high schoolers. Well, not anymore.

------
Steveism
I couldn't agree more with Marco. The App Store rating system is confusing and
down right ineffective. It consistently hurts developers and does little to
help consumers. Apple really needs to bring some clarity and common sense into
the rating system.

------
marquis
"You never know who could be lurking on ping". Classic. This should also apply
to FaceTime, Messages, phone calls and text messaging right?

~~~
homosaur
I am fairly certain that nobody lurks on Ping. They don't even visit for
sightseeing.

------
prodigal_erik
Yeah, it's essentially meaningless to give content ratings for apps that can
access the entire web. If you're a parent, you either do or do not think your
kid can cope with _all_ user-generated content from outside the walled garden.
Which suggests a business opportunity for whitelisting sufficiently heavily
moderated services for fundie parents.

~~~
freehunter
This exists. It's called proxy filtering.

~~~
crgt
But does it exist in an easy-to-use app that a non-techno-geek parent can
understand and hand to their child confident that the kid can then visit the
"safe" (and only the safe) parts of the web? If not, then creating said app is
a business opportunity. Parents would pay for it.

~~~
jrabone
Yes and no. It's relatively easy to set up an HTTP proxy (and I can think of
several ways it could be made plug-and-play for non-geek parents). However,
_enforcing_ the use of the proxy on the client is basically impossible.
Mandatory group policies come close, but if the kid can get admin they can
just turn it off (and lets face it, they've got physical access to the client,
if not the proxy server).

Probably won't stop parents paying for it, though :)

